# Paul Thumbies on alternative-type bars



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

And I have some old barcons that I want to clean up and use on a bike project I am building. I'm also thinking of getting some alternative type handlebar like a moustache bar, or something with a high swept bend. Anyway, I was wondering if anyone had any experience using Paul Thumbies to mount barcons on an alternative-type bar. Do the barcons feel okay when placed towards the middle of a moustachey type bar? Or should I keep the barcons on the ends of the bar?

So...
Paul Thumbie mount + barcons + alternative-type bar (ex: moustache) = good or bad?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I tried thumbshifters on mustache bars and couldn't find a place to put them where they weren't in the way. 

As flat as mustache bars are, bar ends really seem to be the way to go.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm using them on a flat bar and they rock.


----------



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

Not as much sweep compared to the moustache but I use the Thumbies on this bar and they work well enough for me.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice Pug. What bars are those?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I think those are the on-one mary bars... I know one guy that likes 'em for crusing but hates 'em for singletrack. 

to the op, are you asking about using thumbies mounted way inside towards the stem?


----------



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Nice Pug. What bars are those?


They are copies of the On One Mary bars. I would say from my experience the On One and Origin 8 bars are way more comfortable compared to the Nitto moustache bars. The ouside bend of the Mary/Space bars are more wrist-friendly.


----------



## nbrennan (Feb 19, 2007)

bar ends vs thumbies


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> I think those are the on-one mary bars... I know one guy that likes 'em for crusing but hates 'em for singletrack.
> 
> to the op, are you asking about using thumbies mounted way inside towards the stem?



Oh, hi. Yep. I was really interested in getting some moustache bars, but I just can't figure out a good place to put them on such a bar. Do the thumbies work good mounted close to the stem?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

barbedwire said:


> Oh, hi. Yep. I was really interested in getting some moustache bars, but I just can't figure out a good place to put them on such a bar. Do the thumbies work good mounted close to the stem?




don't see why they wouldn't


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

barbedwire said:


> Oh, hi. Yep. I was really interested in getting some moustache bars, but I just can't figure out a good place to put them on such a bar. Do the thumbies work good mounted close to the stem?


I tried setting them up near the stem and found 2 major problems- 

1st, the cabling is a nightmare- Yer cables have to bend in some flat-out un-natural ways, which leads to lousy shifting. Or, at least, it did for me. 

2st, the shifters are a pain in the butt to reach when they're near the stem- the shape of the bar doesn't make it easy.

With Mustache bars, it really was easier to just use bar end shifters. 

That said, if you like the shape of the bar, thumb shifters+on-one midge bars= all goodness.


----------

